

NFC Starter Kits for Android Developers - DaveDieno
https://simplenfc.com/blog/2011/06/23/with-simplenfc-com-starter-kit-mobile-software-developers-can-save-hours-of-research-testing-and-coding-of-nfc-apps/

======
botinelli
Fantastic! I'm really looking forward to start writing some NFC Apps.

------
cbailey
What a great move to get NFC accepted into the mainstream.

------
speed32
Cool idea, can;t wait until the all phones support it.

